# What's a 2hr long cigar look like?



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

Brick House Mighty Mighty Maduro :

'Had some wrapper problems. First third was good, after that it just got downright dirty. 'Forced myself through the rest. Which is a shame because I've had others that were much smoother.

I usually don't punch cut my cigars but I knew I'd be putting this one to my lips for a long time, and figured it would save the cap from unwrapping.

Not as good as the Brick House toros. IMO. (albiet, those toros are fantastic).

6.5" x 60 :


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice! You driving and smoking and taking pictures? :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Zurg (May 6, 2013)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Nice! You driving and smoking and taking pictures? :biggrin:


That's what I call 'multitasking'!


----------



## CigarPastor (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice pics. Thanks for the tip. That wrapper looked nice, but that was a nasty split!


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Just looking at that oily log makes me appreciate the quality in my simple Gorillas.
Nice band! Lol


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> Nice! You driving and smoking and taking pictures? :biggrin:


Nah... parked while waiting for my gf at the laser eye surgery clinic...


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

CigarPastor said:


> Nice pics. Thanks for the tip. That wrapper looked nice, but that was a nasty split!


Yah it started coming apart pretty early in the cigar, although it's the only one of this type of cigar I've had it happen to.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks painful....but hey...beats the heck out of sitting at work


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

z0diac said:


> Nah... parked while waiting for my gf at the laser eye surgery clinic...


Skip the laser surgery -- then the 'gar won't look too bad.


----------



## Puroprince (Aug 29, 2013)

2:15 Burn
La Gloria Sierie R Black


----------



## LueyC (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice pics. I need to find some time to enjoy a nice long one soon. I will try to take pictures.


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

i never had those in maduro gotta try them


----------



## fakir (Sep 20, 2013)

I don't know that you believe me or not but i smoked Arturo Fuente Hemingway's Short Story in 2 hours and Room 101 Daruma Roxxo in 2 and a half hour


----------



## Senor_Perfecto (Apr 2, 2014)

That would last me 4 hours. I take 2 for a Cain F lancero.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

The Trinidad Paradox in the longest vitola takes me around 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

This one took me at least two hours. I think it was the antelope that it ate and was still digesting that slowed down the burn.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd never use a punch on anything over 40 RG.
I'd tell you that's why the taste disappointed you, except it obviously was a slow draw smoke and no black tar incident.
As far as the split, though, I've seen that toward the end when smoking outside in high RH. Now I leave the labels on as long as possible, seems to help.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> I'd never use a punch on anything over 40 RG.
> I'd tell you that's why the taste disappointed you, except it obviously was a slow draw smoke and no black tar incident.
> As far as the split, though, I've seen that toward the end when smoking outside in high RH. Now I leave the labels on as long as possible, seems to help.


I've never known cigars to "taste" differently because one was punched or cut. Certainly there is evidence, though not conclusive, from my experiment that a punch actually smokes faster than a cut.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

MDSPHOTO said:


> I've never known cigars to "taste" differently because one was punched or cut. Certainly there is evidence, though not conclusive, from my experiment that a punch actually smokes faster than a cut.


To each his own. I'd agree the same pair of lung power drawing smoke through a smaller hole will be at a higher velocity then a larger hole, but then more resin will collect there. Maybe I just smoke faster so I see a difference. I've had black tar buildup on the end of a cigar touch my lips. It is one of the foulest substances ever. 
My open pathway for draw must be, say 50% of the RG. I own two punches and use them routinely on coronas, ect. No problem. Anything over 40RG gets the Guillotine.

I have a CC gillotine cutter that has the "break" on one side ( to line up the cut ) for torpedoes. I "double cut " them. That's probably a little uncommon around here. Like they say, "your results may vary"


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Man I would like to have one of those with a couple bombers of beer and my patio


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm going to smoke this 9x50 Padron monster sometime this weekend... A lot of yard work to do haha


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

g'damn that Padron is one big cigar...

Do you even have a humidor where it fits??


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Haha ... barely fits diagonally in my 50 count


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

View attachment 87750


9 holes 2 hours.. AMAZING!

Cheers
Jay


----------



## NorCalJaybird (Sep 2, 2014)

and Just for the record.. This one was 1 hour and 49 min.. Does it count? LOL

Cheers
Jay


----------



## Buckeye Stogie (Aug 10, 2014)

Smoked this on Monday... Padron Magnum. Took a legit 2h 30m to smoke.


----------



## Weldon78 (Nov 30, 2014)

2h 30m ?? WOW!! :cowboyic9:


----------



## Matyoka (Apr 10, 2015)

For me personally, every Churchill lasts minimum 2 hours. This Hoyo lasted close to 2:45...


----------

